# My buck has wart-like growths on his scrotum!



## Iluvnigees (Feb 16, 2011)

I have recently noticed my buck has new wart-like growths on the bottom of his scrotum.  They are clustered together and grow down like cave stalactites. They are flesh colored, and hairless. They are freaking me out!  Could this be an STD?  I have a picture, but the site won't let me post it because I'm new.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 17, 2011)

Goats do get warts and they can appear on the scrotum, lips, ears, udders etc.  

Its hard to say what it is...but I do know they can get warts.  They can be treated with salicylic acid and acetic acid ointments.  So Ive read.  Never had em..never used it so I dont know much about treatment at all.

After 10 post you can then post a pic.  So keep posting.  A pic would help!!

Good luck!


----------



## Iluvnigees (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks. I spoke with my vet over the phone and he seemed to think that it is cornified tissue from winter. Whatever that is. I couldn't find it when I googled.  He said if so, iit should peel off. We will see. I will post a picture for viewing when I am allowed. I guess I'll get the rubber gloves out this weekend.


----------



## Iluvnigees (Mar 4, 2011)

The growth peeled or flaked away easily.  It was a little raw beneath. I sprayed some betadine on the area and it seems to have healed. I hope it does not grow back.  I am posting pictures for refrence.


----------

